# Ersatz für SilentLoop 280



## cht47 (1. Oktober 2018)

*Ersatz für SilentLoop 280*

Guten Abend,

meine Silent Loop ratterte nach dem Wechsel der Grafikkarte mal öfters richtig fies vor sich hin. Habe Wasser aufgefüllt, ja mittlerweile sogar einen Adapter + Schlauch am 1/4 Zoll Gewinde wo der Stopfen drin war um das Teil im Betrieb ordentlich schütteln zu können. Das gab jetzt ein paar Wochen ruhe, dann fing es wieder an.

Stecker raus und Stecker rein im laufenden Betrieb hat meist geholfen. 

Heute PC angeschaltet und gerattert, nach so 10 Sekunden wird es ruhig.. denke hmm nicht gut oder doch? .. Die Lüfter werden immer lauter und lauter.. Core Temp zeigte im Idle schon 58°C an.. also schnell herunter gefahren.. 
Nach dem nächsten Reboot und paar mal rein und raus stecken scheint sie jetzt zu laufen.. nur wie lange.. 

Mein Vertrauen in die Kühlung ist dahin und selbst mit etwas Luft in der Pumpe darf die nicht ausfallen (ich hab fast 10 Jahre lang einen umgebauten Zalman Reserator V2 benutzt, die Eheim Pumpe da drin läuft immer noch). 

Zum Glück bei Ama** gekauft, denen geht das natürlich am A* vorbei und ich bekomme einfach meinen Kaufpreis erstattet.. ich hab auf das Teil einfach keine Lust mehr.. meine richtige Waku war wartungsärmer und das wollte ich mit einer AIO eigentlich verringern ohne dabei aber 3Kg an das Mainboard zu hängen. 


tl;dr;

Kann einer eine AIO oder ein Kit mit Kühler, Pumpe und Radiator empfehlen?

Preis sollte nicht höher als 150€ sein. 

Bis 280mm sollte alles rein passen, das Case ist ein NZXT H440

Siehe Bild: http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/nzxt_h440_61.jpg

wegen den Kühlern am Mainboard muss ich bestimmt alles ausbauen um den Radiator raus zu bekommen... verdammt..


PS: zur Not tut es auch ein Luftkühler (mit der Leistung eines Alpenföhn Brocken, nur nicht so hässlich)


----------



## cht47 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ersatz für SilentLoop 280*

Kann leider nicht länger auf Feedback warten, fing schon wieder an zu rattern...

Hab mir jetzt den Alpenföhn Brocken 3 in der Black Edition gekauft, da sollte es mit der RAM Bestückung auch keine Probleme geben. 

[closed]


----------

